# Be careful what you try!



## janfromflorida (May 29, 2013)

I chuckled when I saw the category Health.  It brought fitness to mind and I want to tell you my experience.  After my husband died this January I wanted to be a hermit.  But friends said, no you must get out around people.  So I found that my health insurance covered membership in the local "Y" and signed up.  I began doing three Silver Sneakers classes a week.  Also my good friend's daughter has a yoga studio, so her mother and I got to do her classes for free.  I was soooo proud of myself.  Then I did what nobody else I've ever heard of doing, I hurt myself doing yoga!  Nice big leg and foot stretch - and pop - I tore my tendon!  So for six weeks now I've been hobbling around in a hot and heavy, knee-high boot.  Next week I hope to switch to a smaller, in the shoe type brace, for who knows how long.  All that toning I did before this has gone plop!  Sure the doc says I can do a stationary bike.  But I didn't tell him my lower back won't take that.  Upper body exercises are okay, except I have a bad shoulder bursa - geeze getting old is the pits!


----------



## R. Zimm (May 29, 2013)

Ouch sorry for that (and the loss of your husband). It is hard not to go real easy and work your way up. We all just want the results without the work!


----------



## That Guy (May 29, 2013)

I knew it!  Yogurt ain't no good for ya!  Hope you are better soon.  Take it easy as easy does...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2013)

You're not the only one to be injured doing yoga, Jan - it happens to plenty of people.

... that's why you should do T'ai-Chi instead.


----------



## janfromflorida (May 30, 2013)

Oh, I was also doing Tai Chi (for old farts) at the Y, twice a week.  It was good, but now I am in a purple funk!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> Oh, I was also doing Tai Chi (for old farts) at the Y, twice a week.  It was good, but now I am in a purple funk!







T'ai-Chi can also influence your moods - a good instructor should be able to convey that knowledge to their class. It's a lot more than just a slow-motion dance ...


----------



## janfromflorida (May 30, 2013)

If I get rid of this cumbersome boot when I see the foot doc next week, I may go back.  I've backslid on almost everything since I got hurt.  But it is well known that you can't keep a Sagittarian down!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2013)

Ah, a Saggy! 

... or is it Saggie? layful:

I'm a Pisces, so I'll just go in the corner and mope. 

No excuses! You can do T'ai-Chi in a chair ...


----------



## janfromflorida (May 30, 2013)

Blahhhh!  Guess I'll go pull the tiger's tail now!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> Blahhhh!  Guess I'll go pull the tiger's tail now!



Pull the tiger's tail?

You should never pull the tiger's tail unless you have a plan for their teeth ...


----------



## That Guy (May 30, 2013)




----------



## janfromflorida (May 30, 2013)

Hahahahah - you know what I meant smart a....


----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> Hahahahah - you know what I meant smart a....



Did you mean "_Embrace Tiger, Return To Mountain"_? 

See, different instructors have different pet names for the moves to help their students remember them easier. Rather than trying to explain "Whirling Arms on Horseback" from the 18-Movement Qigong Set to my students, I renamed it "Plate of Spaghetti" and made up a little story about a waitress balancing a big plate of spaghetti on her shoulder. It's silly but for the newbies and those who aren't going to stick around it's a quick workaround and they remember it much easier.


----------



## That Guy (May 31, 2013)

Embrace Tiger?






Return to Mountain???


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 31, 2013)

I have bad balance, and can't walk far anymore either, but I wanted a way to exercise when the weather is bad, or just plain too cold (or hot) for me to get outside. I found one of those Tony Little Gazelle's on Craigslist for $25 (delivered, even), and I bought it. 
I can use it because my feet stay solid on the glider, and I can hold on with my hands, so I don't lose my balance and fall off. A little Creedence Clearwater , and I am good to go with it. When I get tired, I am right there at home, so I can rest, and then go a little more. 
I am really happy with how well it works for me, and even folds up to move it if necessary. I don't know if it would work for you, but it is a thought.


----------



## janfromflorida (May 31, 2013)

One of the Tai Chi routines that we did was "catch the tiger's tail."  Now that you've explained that different teachers name their routines differently I understand - and apologize for calling you a smart a.. !


----------



## janfromflorida (May 31, 2013)

I don't think so!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 31, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> One of the Tai Chi routines that we did was "catch the tiger's tail."  Now that you've explained that different teachers name their routines differently I understand - and apologize for calling you a smart a.. !



That's OK - it's true. layful:

When I was learning my teacher made me learn all the movement names in Mandarin as well as English. Like any other language, if you don't use it every day you forget it rather quickly. I figure it's difficult enough to learn and remember the movements let alone a foreign language.


----------

